# mediport - removal of mediport



## cynthiabrown (May 3, 2012)

removal of mediport in office


----------



## easumma (May 3, 2012)

*Answer*

36590


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 3, 2012)

But that has moderate sedation,right??? Would they do that in office???


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 3, 2012)

*We take children to the OR*

We take children to the OR for removal of tunneled CVL w/ port.  That's the only time we bill out 36590.

I'd need to see documentation of the procedure before I could tell you if 36590 is the correct code, or whether this is a nontunneled CVL (removal incorporated into E/M)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 3, 2012)

removal of mediport is about all i get......incise and remove, dont have a dictation handy at moment.when i get one, will post


----------



## BEARDOG (May 4, 2012)

(this is from CPT assist archives Dec 2004:
Vignette for Code 36590

"Local lidocaine anesthesia is administered. The skin is surgically incised and the existing port is dissected free. The port and catheter are removed. Hemostasis is established with manual pressure. The port pocket is closed and dressed in standard fashion..."


I work as a CMA and CPC  for a group of general/oncologic  surgeons and they all remove them  in the office under straight local (exception is very young or very nervous/apprehensive patients). Taking a port out is nothing compared to putting one in-that is why fluro/IVS, etc is needed to place them but not to remove them.  Moderate sedation is not to be reported seperately but is not required to remove the port. I also report A4550 on all non CMS claims (it can't hurt) and some commercial carriers do pay for the surgical tray-check the contract you have with commercial carriers. 
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 5, 2012)

thanks so much


----------

